# Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung DAFV, 11.11. 2016



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Dezember

*Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung DAFV, 11.11. 2016​*
Wie immer:
Aus gut informierten und bisher immer glaubwürdigen Kreisen und vom Flurfunk (das ging wohl teilweise bis nach 3 Uhr morgens...), aber bis jetzt nur teilweise mehrfach verifiziert.


Gestern morgen war ja zuerst Präsidiumssitzung, nachmittags dann Verbandsausschusssitzung. 

Beides zur Vorbereitung der HV heute..

*Präsidiumssitzung*
Bei der Präsidiumssitzung wurde bekannt, dass die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, bei der nächsten HV im Mai wieder als Präsidentin des DAFV kandidieren wolle, die anderen alten Herren aus dem Präsidium wollen auch (fast) durchgehend ihre Pöstchen behalten.


*Verbandsausschuss*
Beim Verbandsausschuss war unter anderem auch das Anglerboard großes Thema. Man stellte fest, dass man praktisch keine Chance habe mit einer Anzeige (wegen was auch immer, bin mir eh keiner Schuld bewusst). Sowohl Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wie auch die Justitiarin machten das klar, Herr Deterding vom Meeresanglerverband hätte das gerne anders gehabt. 

_Kommentar
Man sieht also auch hier, wie wichtig das Anglerboard ist, wenn wir nicht nur bei der vergangenen Geschäftsführertagung (ok., da waren ja eh nur 6 oder 7 da) Thema waren, sondern nun auch im Präsidium und beim Verbandsausschuss - und heute stehen wir ja auch nochmal auf der Tagesordnung. Das nur für diejenigen, die meinten, unsere Recherche, Berichterstattung und die Kommentare hätten keine Wirkung. _

Herr Deterding übte Kritik an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan und ihrem Vorgehen mit "Angeboten" an BMUB und Politik wegen Angelverboten in AWZ und beim Baglimit Dorsch. Das nahm die Versammlung zustimmend auf.

Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan erklärte dann in ihrer Antwort, es sei ja kein "Angebot" gewesen, sondern nur ein "Vorschlag"..

Uwe Bülau vom LAV Sachsen-Anhalt fragte dann, warum sie da überhaupt einen solchen "Vorschlag" gemacht hätte.

Darauf wäre aber keine Antwort mehr erfolgt, sondern die Sitzung wäre "nach spärlichem Blick der Präsidentin" (sinngemäße Aussage mehrerer Informanten) weitergegangen.

Herr Bülau war auch der einzige, der wirklich ans Eingemachte gegangen ist und konkrete Kritik übte (er ist ja neu da, ob sie den auch noch einfangen werden?).

Seine Anregung war es wohl auch, dass statt eines weiteren Biologen als Öffentlichkeitsarbeiter hier nun ein Journalist dafür eingestellt werden solle und die Ausschreibung geändert wird.
_Kommentar
Haben wir ja gleich geschrieben - warum die nicht einfach gleich auf uns hören? ;-))_
Das wurde wohl insgesamt begrüßt und soll nun so ausgeschrieben werden.
Der soll dann auch zukünftig zeitnah nach Sitzungen berichten und das veröffentlichen

_Kommentar
Da ich davon ausgehe, dass es durchaus sein kann, dass die Ausführungen eines DAFV-Angestellten etwas anders ausfallen werden als unsere Recherchen, werde ich natürlich trotzdem nicht arbeitslos, sondern werde weitere die Informationen so bringen, wie sie uns von Teilnehmern berichtet werden._

Ebenso machte Bülau klar, das auch wenn der DAFV ein Naturschutzverband wäre, man trotzdem zuerst die Belange der Angler im Auge haben müsse und mehr an die Basis denken.

Er bekam dafür Applaus und Zustimmung aus der Versammlung....

_Kommentar
Je nachdem, wie fatalistisch man angesichts des bisherigen, fast 4-jährigen Verbandsversagens des DAFV und des Abnickens der Landesverbände schon ist, ist es erschütternd oder erheiternd, wenn hier Applaus von denen gespendet wird, die bisher sowohl  im DAFV wie in den Landesverbänden eher verhinderten, dass Interessen der Angler wahrgenommen werden._

Es wurde auch nach einer mittelfristigen Finanzplanung gefragt, gerade 2013 und 2014 scheinen unsere Informationen gestimmt zu haben, dass der DAFV nah an der Insolvenz vorbeischrammte. Momentan scheint das dank der Beitragserhöhung kein Thema zu sein, wie sich das weiter entwickelt (Kündigungen) wird sich zeigen. Ob und wann eine vernünftige mittelfristige Finanzplanung gemacht werden wird, blieb offen.

Friedel Richter  vom Landesanglerverband Sachsen kündigte an, dass er gegen den Beschluss seines Verbandes daran arbeiten wolle, den LVSA wieder zurück in den DAFV zu führen und das erneut abstimmen zu lassen. Gründe seien die Fortschritte in der Arbeit des DAFV..

_Kommentar
Welche "Fortschritte" es da gegeben hat, wurde nicht erwähnt. Vom Treffen mit Seggelke (der eingeladen war) und Frau Dr. (die nicht eingeladen war) mit den Sachsen hatte ich noch ganz andere Aussagen erhalten. 
Wenn die im LVSA organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer verhindern wollen, dass ihr Landesverband zukünftig wieder den DAFV mit über 120.000 Euro pro Jahr mitfinanziert, sollten sie anfangen aufzuwachen. 
Ich befürchte allerdings, dass die (über ihre Delegierten und Funktionäre) auch wieder alles nur abnicken werden. _

*An Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan*
Eine persönliche Anmerkung noch an Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, die ja meinte, wenn Werner Klasing jetzt nicht mehr da wäre, würden auch keine Informationen mehr von den DAFV-Gremien nach draussen gelangen (sprich: zu mir):
Wenn Sie wirklich denken, sehr geehrte Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, dass ich weniger als 10 - 12 Informanten habe, Leute aus LV wie auch dem DAFV selber, haben Sie in ihrer Zeit als Politikerin nicht viel gelernt (mehr als einer, und schon wissens die Medien) und in ihrer Zeit als DAFV-Präsidentin nicht wirklich mitbekommen, wie sehr es gärt. 
Wie Sie sehen:
Die Informationen fliessen weiter

*Gerücht*
Es scheint auch, so waberte es durch die Flure, vor und nach den Sitzungen, nachdem klar war, dass Frau Dr. mit ihrem jetzigen Präsidium wieder kandidieren wolle, die Suche nach einem/einer alternativen Präsidenten/in wäre im vollen Gange. Viele LV sind wohl doch trotz abnicken und schweigen nicht so recht zufrieden mit diesem Präsidium/Präsidentin ..
_Kommentar
Wenns es stimmt, wer da laut Gerüchten Nachfolger werden soll, ists aber ähnlich wie bei Hillary und Trump - wirklich wollen kann man als Basis (Angler) da eh keinen von..._

*Fazit*
Sobald ich da Näheres weiss, werdet ihr natürlich so zeitnah wie möglich informiert.

Die heutige Sitzung hat keine großen Punkte, da wirds nur Lobhudelei geben, es ist nix groß zu entscheiden.
Auch da werden wir wieder so zeitnah wie möglich berichten.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung DAFV, 11.11. 2016*

Anrufer bei mir, die mir von den Sitzungen berichteten, vor allem die gestern/heute spät nachts und heute morgen angerufen hatten (weniger die, die direkt nach der Sitzung anriefen), hatten übrigens Stimmen, die deutlich von der kurzen (langen, je nach Sichtweise) Nacht gekennzeichnet waren. 
;-))))

Dass sie danach noch daran dachten, über uns hier die Angler zu informieren, so dass nicht einseitig Verbandler berichten, muss man auch lobend erwähnen!!

Danke dafür!!!


----------



## Meefo 46 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung DAFV, 11.11. 2016*

Moin .

Wenn diese Leute ihren Job zur zufriedenheit der Angler 

deren Vertretung sie sind machen würden,wäre doch alles in 

Ordnung.Solange dies nicht so ist kritisieren wir in 

angemessener Form.|gr:


----------



## Worscht (12. November 2016)

*AW: Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung DAFV, 11.11. 2016*

_"Ich befürchte allerdings, dass die (über ihre Delegierten und Funktionäre) auch wieder alles nur abnicken werden."_
So wird es auch werden. Man sucht sich die Delegierten ja vorher aus. Kritik ist unerwünscht und Kritiker werden mundtot gemacht - auch mit unwahren Aussagen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung DAFV, 11.11. 2016*

@ Worscht, auch hier nochmal an Dich persönlich:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Worscht:
> Ich muss mich auch bei Dir persönlich entschuldigen, aus dem Hauptamt kamen da andere Infos als aus dem Ehrenamt im LVSA, daher hatte ich Dich vor 4 Wochen noch anders informiert.
> 
> Hauptamt hat wohl inzwischen vom Ehrenamt Maulkorb gegenüber uns in der Red. verpasst bekommen, Anrufe wie Mails werden plötzlich nicht mehr beantwortet, nachdem wir vorher eine gute Zusammenarbeit hatten.
> ...


----------



## Worscht (12. November 2016)

*AW: Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung DAFV, 11.11. 2016*

Thomas, die Entschuldigung ist angekommen. Lass gut sein. :m Ich weis, das es schwierig mit den "Freunden" ist.
Mach bitte weiter und kläre uns Angler auf. Je mehr Informationen an der Basis ankommen - umso besser. Ich brauche keinen Verbandsfilter mit Erfolgsmeldungen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. November 2016)

*AW: Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung DAFV, 11.11. 2016*

Danke.

Und natürlich werd ich weitermachen.

Bis es eine richtige Vertretung für Angler (und nicht nur nen Naturschutzverband wie den DAFV) gibt, oder ich ins Gras beisse ;-)))


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. November 2016)

*AW: Präsidiums- und Verbandsausschusssitzung DAFV, 11.11. 2016*

Hier gehts weiter mit dem Bericht zur Hauptversammlung, da steht auch dieser Artikel noch mal drin, daher mach ich das hie dicht:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=321802


----------

